# Abbreviations we should use for Roamio



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Many posts refer to the Roamio without telling us what model they are talking about so I would suggest the following abbreviations, (others can suggest other Abbreviations if you don't like what I am proposing)

Roamio basic with 4 tuners and a .5Tb drive *TR-4*

Roamio Plus with 6 tuners and a 1Tb drive *TR-6*

Roamio Pro with 6 tuners and a 3Tb drive* TR-6P *


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

What's wrong with just "basic", "plus" and "pro"?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I vote for basic, plus and pro as well. KISS.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Basic, Plus, Pro.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Smirks said:


> What's wrong with just "basic", "plus" and "pro"?





jcthorne said:


> I vote for basic, plus and pro as well. KISS.





Goober96 said:


> Basic, Plus, Pro.


Concur.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

jcthorne said:


> I vote for basic, plus and pro as well. KISS.


Same here!


----------



## brianm729 (Jul 11, 2013)

It has been decided


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

How about Roamio, Roamio Plus, and Roamio Pro?


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Basic Plus Pro here.

Simple and easy enough.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

GoHokies! said:


> Concur.


Second.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Smirks said:


> What's wrong with just "basic", "plus" and "pro"?


OK that what we will use

Roamio basic with 4 tuners and a .5Tb drive *Basic*

Roamio Plus with 6 tuners and a 1Tb drive* Plus*

Roamio Pro with 6 tuners and a 3Tb drive* Pro*


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Basic and Plus remind me of the service options on my old Toshiba TX20!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

windracer said:


> Basic and Plus remind me of the service options on my old Toshiba TX20!


But can this group live with the above abbreviations, makes talking about the Roamio much easier.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No one is ever going to conform to some "rule" about what to call them. These seem like the most logical options people will most likely use, but who knows where we eventually land. The Premiere is regularly called Premiere, S4, XL4, 2 tuner, 4 tuner, etc... I'm sure we'll see a similar spread of references to the Roamio.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

How about the R4, R6, and R6XL? Along with S5 of course.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

The way the models are now, basic, plus and pro are clear. No need to complicate it further.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> No one is ever going to conform to some "rule" about what to call them. These seem like the most logical options people will most likely use, but who knows where we eventually land. The Premiere is regularly called Premiere, S4, XL4, 2 tuner, 4 tuner, etc... I'm sure we'll see a similar spread of references to the Roamio.


One can try...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I like:
S5
S5+
S5++


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Might as well make it official and call them:

TCD846500
TCD848000
TCD840300

We don't want to confuse anyone with easier to read, shorter and more logical names now do we?

P)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> I like:
> S5
> S5+
> S5++


S5 looks to much like SS to me. Heil!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

OK so I had a bad Idea!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

lessd said:


> OK so I had a bad Idea!!


It's not a bad idea. And I think most people will probably use the Basic, Plus, Pro designations anyway. I just don't think enough people will read this thread for their to be an official agreement.


----------

